# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Sperma

## n_nijntje

dag allen,

Een vraag:

ik heb met een man sex dus ik heb geen vergelijkmateriaal. Mijn man krijgt heel weinig sperma en het is best dik! is dit normaal? zo kan ik toch nooit zwanger raken. We zijn al 1,5 jaar bezig en wil niet lukken. Hebben andere dames hiermee ervaring?

Graag jullie reactie

----------


## xfamkex

Hey hallo!

Ik durf het niet met zekerheid te zeggen hoor, maar volgens mij kun je aan de hoeveelheid 'vocht' niet echt zeggen of de sperma van goede kwaliteit is.

Zaadcellen is namelijk heel wat anders dan het vocht.. Dus ook al is het weinig dan nog kunnen er evenveel spermacellen inzitten dan iemand die een keer zoveel produceert!

Ik zou je adviseren om naar de huisarts te gaan om hierover te praten. Want deze onzekerheid is ook helemaal niet leuk!! 

Ik wens je heel veel succes nog met jullie kinderwens!

----------


## n_nijntje

> Hey hallo!
> 
> Ik durf het niet met zekerheid te zeggen hoor, maar volgens mij kun je aan de hoeveelheid 'vocht' niet echt zeggen of de sperma van goede kwaliteit is.
> 
> Zaadcellen is namelijk heel wat anders dan het vocht.. Dus ook al is het weinig dan nog kunnen er evenveel spermacellen inzitten dan iemand die een keer zoveel produceert!
> 
> Ik zou je adviseren om naar de huisarts te gaan om hierover te praten. Want deze onzekerheid is ook helemaal niet leuk!! 
> 
> Ik wens je heel veel succes nog met jullie kinderwens!



Bedankt!
Wij zijn al door de huisarts doorverwezen naar het ziekenhuis. En daar is ook alles gecontroleerd. Zijn zaadcellen zijn zwak en hij heeft heel weinig. Dus het ziekenhuis is klaar met ons. Ben naar een chinees geweest die kruiden verkoopt en massage en accupentuur verzorgd. Deze hebben ons de kruiden gegeven voor het verbeteren van de zaadcel. En ben benieuwd of het effect heeft of niet.

groet,

----------

